# Did they make you have a Laparoscopy before clomid?



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi,

I had a lap and dye earlier this cycle because the nurse at our clinic implied that I couldn't have clomid until I'd had the lap (I assumed because if my tubes were blocked I'd be wasting my time taking clomid) however I've read other members posts which have suggested that they have been given clomid without having to have a lap and dye.

I'd like to know what other people's experiences are. 

Thanks

Katie4


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Katie

We are booked for nhs sminar for icsi in July, though our consultant has prescribed clomid in the interim. I i am on my second cycle with it.

didnt have a lap and dye before.....they considered it before recommendation for icsi though once that decision was made the consultant said no ned as icsi by passes all the tubes anyway.

there is of course the poss that there is a prob though i am happy to try clomid in interim as it increases possibility more than nothing at all ey!

any way hope that helps

Best of luck to you 

Love hopeful x


----------



## PINK-LADY (Mar 4, 2008)

I didnt no. I had a scan to check my 'inner workings' and blood tests which revealed i was not ovulating and then the doc prescribed me 3 months worht of 50mg clomid,which i have now finished and am on the dreaded 2ww  Have another 3 months worth sitting here waiting for the next cycle but 100mg this time

good luck with it chicky


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Kaite

Yes I too had a lap and dye before clomid. I think its so they can see what they are treating us for. Have you had your results yet? If the tubes are blocked, they will think about clearing them before giving you clomid, if there fine, not 100% positive, but they will more than likely try you on clomid (depending on the reason why you are getting caught) If that all makes sense x

Let us know how it goes xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Pink Lady and Hopeful and Linz

I really appreciate you replying to my post. 

I'm a bit gutted about the whole lap/dye thing..I felt pushed into it by the fertility nurse and although it was a relief to know that my tubes are OK and that my ovaries still look PCOS-ish (which we knew before I went in) I think I would have preferred to wait a bit longer as I am ovulating most cycles (good old low GI diet!) and I did find it quite traumatic (think it was the drugs!) 

That said DH's sperm count has been variable (2-18million/ml) so we've had to consider everything from natural conception to ICSI! 

I'm in my 2ww at the mo....Dh is convinced I'm not pregnant as it's been a traumatic cycle (lap at the beginning, post op UTI, then a huge allergy to the antibiotics for the UTI!) but until AF comes I'm still hopeful (and it would normally have started by now because my 2ww is usually 10-12 days). 

Katie4 x 
PS I know I'm probably heading for a fall but you all know where I'm coming from x


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

allow your self to hope and wish ......   to you hon

Love Hopeful x


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Ditto

Sometimes I think the 2WW is harder than waiting for ovulation!!  

Good luck hun, let us know how you get on xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Katie a lap + dye is the best way to find out what is going on in there, you wouldnt have wanted to take the clomid like you say if there was trouble with your tubes + for all you say you know there was nothing wrong with them things do change over time, best that you got checked thoroughly   all cons are different in the way they treat there patients thats why TX varies from person to person but try not to worry

as for not having to go for a LAP + dye before ICSI  the fact that if you have had tubal issues you will need to be checked for hydrosalpinx this is why in some cases a lap is needed before TX

you keep that   there is nothing to say this cycle didnt work, i know it has been stressful for you but hey stranger things have happened  

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun, 

I didnt have a lap and dye but did have an HSG. Same sort of thing but a lap and dye looks for more, where as the hsg just checks your tubes.

Nikki xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi yes i had lap and dye cons told me if there were ant blockages etc then taking clomid and getting pg could cause further problems so they checked things out first, which makes sense i guess, i think it depends on the consultant but im glad i had it done as at least i know my tubes and womb are ok i even got to see pictures of my insides when i went for my review!!! (not for the squeamish!!!   )

all the best with your results let me know how you get on

L xx


----------



## jes4 (Aug 18, 2007)

hiya katie,

I was put on the waiting list for the lap and dye and  put me on clomid in the meantime. All i had before being given the clomid was hormone levels checked and an ultrasound. Had 4 cycles before i was at top of waiting list, got a  BFP 3 days before i was due to go in. Unfortunatley suffered a m/mc so was back on the list for the op and had a further 3 cycles while waiting for it. Was hoping for a couple more clomid months after the lap, but they found endo and have now recommended we go straight to iui. 

I do know someone who was given clomid before having any investigations and ended up in agony, as she really shouldn't have been given it due to  blocked tubes and probs with her ovaries . So i was quite surprised when they offered it to me! 

Good luck with it all and       for your 2ww!

jesXXX


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Thank you all so much for your replies. I'm so touched that by your words. Especially as I have some really lovely news.....I tested 7 days ago and got a BFP!!!!   We can't believe it even now. My first scan is 2 weeks tomorrow which I think will be about 7 weeks (I have long cycles and tend not to ovulate until day 20).

It's been one hell of a month and I am scared because I had antibiotics just before I ovulated for a water infection  which aren't supposed to be used in pregnancy but my GP said it was OK because when I took them I wasn't pregnant but I then had a huge allergic reaction to them just after I ovulated (it's usual for it to happen 10 days after starting treatment) but I'm trying to be positive. I've no bleeding, my boobs are sore, I'm dizzy now and again and I'm super tired so, so far so good.

I know I'm so lucky and promise to appreciate every second of this. 

Love and hugs and baby dust to you all

Katie4 x x x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

congratualtion huni


----------



## jes4 (Aug 18, 2007)

Great news Katie!           

Congratulations and hoping you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!           

jesXXX


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

on your  katie  

xxx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

oh Katie there you go that is fantastic news you must be thrilled

enjoy !

so so many congrats to you and DH

    
Love Hopeful x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations Katie on your  

Love
Nikki xx


----------

